# Landing in Australia with or without job



## Indojin (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi,

I have got the invite and am in the process of lodging the visa application.
I, currently do not have a job in Australia.
Though, I do have lot of IT experience and fairly sure, that I can get a job in India market, but a bit uncertain of getting a job in Australia.
Further the day-to-day expenditure without a job would also be higher there.

In this scenario, is it really a wise decision to move to a new place without job and also spending so much money from our savings.

Any thoughts... guidance ?


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

Can the people who have already taken the leap please paste their stories here. Would be really helpful.


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

Indojin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got the invite and am in the process of lodging the visa application.
> I, currently do not have a job in Australia.
> ...


Dont have any personal experience but from what I hear getting a job when offshore is nearly impossible. The best you may be able to get close is an initial interview.
Here is what I gather
1) Make your CV in Austrialian market format.
2) Make sure there is a seperate CV for every application which should highlight the work experience you have relavant to the job advertised
3) Give an australian address. Can be a friends for now.
4) Give an australian phone number. I believe you can buy a skype number but not sure whats the process
5) When you get a call you can tell them that you will be in Australia in a week and you can do a face to face meet if required. You should genuinely mean this and be able to fly at such a short notice.

I myself tried finding out the average time take for a job but have not got a concrete answer. People have got jobs in weeks to 6+months. People should not be picky and choosy for their first job. Australian market companies have a strong preferance of Australian experience. So if you get any job take it up to atleast show your ability to work in Australia.


----------



## Indojin (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks JonDoe for your reply.

But my impression, after reading many posts is that it might take 6+ months to find a job and that too, without a decent salary, both husband and wife would have to work to support a family.

In which case, migrating to Australia .. seems more like taking a leap of faith ... until you are sure of your job and salary.... especially for Indians or people from countries where the cost of living is much lower.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

Indojin said:


> Thanks JonDoe for your reply.
> 
> But my impression, after reading many posts is that it might take 6+ months to find a job and that too, without a decent salary, both husband and wife would have to work to support a family.
> 
> In which case, migrating to Australia .. seems more like taking a leap of faith ... until you are sure of your job and salary.... especially for Indians or people from countries where the cost of living is much lower.


Absolutely, Indojin! Had it been easy, everyone would want to try it.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

The likelihood of finding a job whilst outside of the country are slim to none unless you have highly specialized skills that are not found in Australia. 

This is why you need 6 months to a year worth of savings before deciding when to move there.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Even with a job it's the Australian way for both members of the family to work...having a wife at home unless the children are under 2 is for the very rich. It depends on why you are wanting to immigrate. If it's for " money" then be prepared to live in near poverty for some time working low end jobs until you have worked your way up. If it's for "safety, education, lifestyle" then those stepping stones won't be an issue.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Indojin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got the invite and am in the process of lodging the visa application.
> I, currently do not have a job in Australia.
> ...


This thing about securing a job from overseas being 'almost impossible' is probably slightly exaggerated. I'm not an expert in this matter, but I have personally encountered several cases of people landing Australian jobs from India. And most of them didn't even have 'niche' skills. It all depends on the way we approach. Of course, there are a lot of factors involved, but with the right kind of approach, you should at least be able to have a couple of face to face interviews scheduled before moving. 

With the kind of income in India, it's almost impossible to go to Australia with savings to last more than a few months, unless you happen to be a multi-millionaire. Expecting a job offer while in India may be a bit unrealistic (although certainly not impossible), but it's definitely possible to complete the majority of ground work before moving so that you don't have to struggle without a job for months. 

Check out these two threads, I'm sure they'll boost your confidence a bit:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/676505-something-cheer-up-job-seekers.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/667417-few-pointers-job-seekers.html

And people, please don't bash me for staying positive and trying to spread that positivity.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Considering you are in india, have not even got your visa yet, all your threads are based on hearsay that a friend has told you no you are not an expert and in fact don't know anything about it.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> Considering you are in india, have not even got your visa yet, all your threads are based on hearsay that a friend has told you no you are not an expert and in fact don't know anything about it.


No, it's not hearsay. These people who landed jobs from India are those I have interacted with PERSONALLY. Unless they all blatantly lied to me for some reason, I don't suppose I'm too 'off' regarding this. And in the other other thread, I also mentioned my personal experience when I applied for several jobs on seek just to test the waters, and that too with a non-optimized CV, and still got one response where the employer was willing to conduct my interview over Skype (although i couldn't go ahead because I haven't yet got my PR). 

Anyway, I know that there are bound to be difficulties but I'd personally like to remain as positive as I can. I really don't understand why a lot of people (not referring to you, but in general) make me out to be the 'bad guy' here for mentioning MY experiences and those of people I personally know, and some even go to the extent of accusing me of 'misleading' the forum members.

By the way, I myself specifically mentioned that I'm not an expert on this matter.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> No, it's not hearsay. These people who landed jobs from India are those I have interacted with PERSONALLY. Unless they all blatantly lied to me for some reason, I don't suppose I'm too 'off' regarding this. And in the other other thread, I also mentioned my personal experience when I applied for several jobs on seek just to test the waters, and that too with a non-optimized CV, and still got one response where the employer was willing to conduct my interview over Skype (although i couldn't go ahead because I haven't yet got my PR).
> 
> Anyway, I know that there are bound to be difficulties but I'd personally like to remain as positive as I can. I really don't understand why a lot of people (not referring to you, but in general) make me out to be the 'bad guy' here for mentioning MY experiences and those of people I personally know, and some even go to the extent of accusing me of 'misleading' the forum members.
> 
> By the way, I myself specifically mentioned that I'm not an expert on this matter.


Funkyzoom,

I honestly wish that all your experiences and beliefs come true for me and all others! Thanks for a positive yet realistic post.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> No, it's not hearsay. These people who landed jobs from India are those I have interacted with PERSONALLY. Unless they all blatantly lied to me for some reason, I don't suppose I'm too 'off' regarding this. And in the other other thread, I also mentioned my personal experience when I applied for several jobs on seek just to test the waters, and that too with a non-optimized CV, and still got one response where the employer was willing to conduct my interview over Skype (although i couldn't go ahead because I haven't yet got my PR).
> 
> Anyway, I know that there are bound to be difficulties but I'd personally like to remain as positive as I can. I really don't understand why a lot of people (not referring to you, but in general) make me out to be the 'bad guy' here for mentioning MY experiences and those of people I personally know, and some even go to the extent of accusing me of 'misleading' the forum members.
> 
> By the way, I myself specifically mentioned that I'm not an expert on this matter.


 Like I said, hearsy and as for your experience. You don't have a job in Australia nor have you ever done so case closed.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

kettlerope said:


> Funkyzoom,
> 
> I honestly wish that all your experiences and beliefs come true for me and all others! Thanks for a positive yet realistic post.


You're most welcome mate! I have done lots and lost of prior research and spoken to plenty of people (both in India and Oz) before making the decision to go for an Australian PR. It's not something I decided overnight. If the situation in Oz was even half as bad as what most people on these forums seem to say, I wouldn't even have considered immigration. Not saying that they're lying, but everyone's experiences differ and I would obviously want to take the positives.

Besides, it's just ONE job I need, so even if thousands of people are unable to get jobs, it doesn't mean I too won't get the one job I need for my survival. Too many factors involved, so we can't really make blanket statements like "It's almost impossible to get an Australian job from overseas" or anything similar.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> Like I said, hearsy and as for your experience. You don't have a job in Australia nor have you ever done so case closed.


I was referring to my experiences regarding my interactions with people, and not my experiences with jobs. English isn't my primary language, so I couldn't put my point across in any better way than this. And that positive email response was certainly my experience. 

So you're implying that every single person who told me that he/she obtained jobs while overseas, and is now gainfully employed in Australia, are lying? Fine then, I get it. But even if they're lying, I don't understand the purpose of that.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

The point of that is to show off, to prove to themselves and the world back home that they made it. That they are successful, that is was money well spent. Not saying non of them are employed, they probably are, but all having obtained a job to go to on arrival in Australia, probably not. 

You know its the reason why people migrate, be that legally, illegally or via treacherous methods? They hear tales of a good and better life fed back from those who went before them and its too hard to resist.

Sometimes its lying sometimes just stretching the truth so people don't worry about them, believe they are successful and don't need support from back home. 

By the way hearsay is anything you haven't not experienced for yourself or have direct evidence of. Some bloke you know telling you, that's hearsay.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> The point of that is to show off, to prove to themselves and the world back home that they made it. That they are successful, that is was money well spent. Not saying non of them are employed, they probably are, but all having obtained a job to go to on arrival in Australia, probably not.
> 
> You know its the reason why people migrate, be that legally, illegally or via treacherous methods? They hear tales of a good and better life fed back from those who went before them and its too hard to resist.
> 
> ...


Very good response, much appreciated. By the way, I can confirm 100% that one person I know got a job from India around a month ago, because I was right next to him when he was checking his emails, and found the employer's offer letter. He is my ex colleague, who is a Business Analyst (which is not a niche skill). Maybe he got lucky, but he did manage to secure a job from overseas.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

well some people got it from overseas...some dont.. just like some get in OZ in the first week and some dont.. OP can decide to be optimistic and decide to apply from overseas and not get anything. or he can fly to australia and still not get anything in the first months. 

there is no real maths behind it at all. there is a guy with 8 years xp who still has not find a job. Just because people around you are/are not finding jobs, doesnt mean you will /wont get a job. There will always be jobs and you can only try your best to tick the right boxes and get one. just be prepared because the road can be long.

btw BA can be a niche skill depending on the field and experience.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

blak3 said:


> well some people got it from overseas...some dont.. just like some get in OZ in the first week and some dont.. OP can decide to be optimistic and decide to apply from overseas and not get anything. or he can fly to australia and still not get anything in the first months.
> 
> there is no real maths behind it at all. there is a guy with 8 years xp who still has not find a job. Just because people around you are/are not finding jobs, doesnt mean you will /wont get a job. There will always be jobs and you can only try your best to tick the right boxes and get one. just be prepared because the road can be long.
> 
> btw BA can be a niche skill depending on the field and experience.


Actually, it becomes a bit more difficult to get a job as the years of experience increases, because they start demanding local experience. It is relatively easier if the years of experience is less than 7 years. A lot of people actually specify lesser experience on their CV than they actually have, to maximize their chances of getting hired.

Having said that, you're right when you say that every person's experience with job hunting can be different. But staying optimistic is never a bad thing, I suppose. I do have a couple of contacts in Oz, and having referrals helps a lot as well.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

its more about being realistic really..when you start to job hunt in Australia, you have to keep in mind for a every job you are applying, you are competing against 200-300 applicants. who are potentially much more experienced. and if a company is asking for 3 years of experience, and you have 5, you should totally use the 5 years in your advantage, not reduce it. because someone else with 6 years will come and take ur spot. i dont know how reducing your years of experience help as it only create gaps in your resumes..gaps = more questions. and obviously if you have 15 years of experience as a software tester and apply for a system administrator job, you cant really expect an invite yeah?

migrants do face some disadvantage of not having australian experience..but if you can show that you are able to leverage your previous experience to get teh job done, then you are in. they need people to get their job done. no time to think he has oz experience or not.(in most cases). its all about how you show you are a perfect match for the job. and ive seen in all my interviews, they are very very into the interpersonal skills.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

blak3 said:


> its more about being realistic really..when you start to job hunt in Australia, you have to keep in mind for a every job you are applying, you are competing against 200-300 applicants. who are potentially much more experienced. and if a company is asking for 3 years of experience, and you have 5, you should totally use the 5 years in your advantage, not reduce it. because someone else with 6 years will come and take ur spot. i dont know how reducing your years of experience help as it only create gaps in your resumes..gaps = more questions. and obviously if you have 15 years of experience as a software tester and apply for a system administrator job, you cant really expect an invite yeah?
> 
> migrants do face some disadvantage of not having australian experience..but if you can show that you are able to leverage your previous experience to get teh job done, then you are in. they need people to get their job done. no time to think he has oz experience or not.(in most cases). its all about how you show you are a perfect match for the job. and ive seen in all my interviews, they are very very into the interpersonal skills.


You're right, but the problems starts to arise when the years f experience is more than 8. Usually such people are into managerial or team lead roles, and it is highly unlikely that they can get such a role in Oz immediately after migrating. Similarly, the employers usually aren't willing to hire people with so many years of experience for a designation suitable for someone with 3 or 4 years of experience, and reject them by saying that they're 'overqualified'. Not too long ago, there used to be a thread on this site where a person with 10+ years of experience had mentioned that he was repeatedly being turned down my employers for being overqualified. But after he showed only 7 years of experience, w was able to get a job offer within 15 days. 

And yeah, it is mainly about interpersonal skills. Australian employers usually don't grill candidates on technical aspects too much. Also, like you said, every migrant is likely to have varied experiences so we can't really predict how good or bad it is going to be for us individually.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

you made all these numbers based on 1-2 guys who couldnt find a job?


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

I would agree with the previous posters. We have received over 150 applicantions for systems roles where 5 years experience was requested and only interviewed those with 7 and above due to the high quality. The salary was listed and if they are prepared for that salary we will take the extra experience. The successful applicant was a new immigrant and it was his first job here.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

blak3 said:


> you made all these numbers based on 1-2 guys who couldnt find a job?


Nope! Not at all! If you see several threads in this forum, more than 90% of the posts are from people saying they're struggling to find jobs for several months, and some of them even contemplating returning to their home country. Obviously it can't be THAT bad.

Being realistic is fine, but I have noticed that every positive aspect I post regarding jobs on this forum, either gets dismissed as 'false' or criticized as 'unrealistic', whereas people are more than happy to 'embrace' the views of people who seem to indicate that Oz is worse than a third world country in terms of job opportunities. 

I try to help out the community with certain posts which AREN'T negative, but the forum members are probably dead against such posts. Saying in general, not aimed at you. Every good point I make is confronted by SEVERAL people, while depressing posts made by others are welcomed with open arms.

I suppose I should stop posting anything positive about jobs in Oz, and remain a silent spectator here in that matter. I have gained a lot from this community, so I wouldn't want to be labeled the 'bad guy' just for trying to return at least one tenth of that favor. 

The basic human tendency is to consider negative opinions much more than positive ones, and this forum is a perfect evidence of that. 

Anyway, this is probably the last job related post from me here. I'm also contemplating contacting the mods to get my previous job related posts deleted.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Scattley said:


> I would agree with the previous posters. We have received over 150 applicantions for systems roles where 5 years experience was requested and only interviewed those with 7 and above due to the high quality. The salary was listed and if they are prepared for that salary we will take the extra experience. The successful applicant was a new immigrant and it was his first job here.


Yeah, I'm not at all implying that extra experience is always a disadvantage. There are too many variables and factors involved here. But I have come across lots of people complaining that they were rejected for being 'overqualified', due to their relatively high number of years of experience. 

Nothing is set in stone, and everyone can have different experiences. Never have I mentioned in any post that whatever I say is always true. Yet people here almost always confront my views when they're positive, while they are more than happy to embrace negative posts.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Yeah, I'm not at all implying that extra experience is always a disadvantage. There are too many variables and factors involved here. But I have come across lots of people complaining that they were rejected for being 'overqualified', due to their relatively high number of years of experience.
> 
> Nothing is set in stone, and everyone can have different experiences. Never have I mentioned in any post that whatever I say is always true. Yet people here almost always confront my views when they're positive, while they are more than happy to embrace negative posts.


 OK, you dont say 'this is true/genuine' etc but the way in which it is put across makes it sound like it is, that you have first hand experience of it etc. 

Personally I dont think its Australian experience that hinders people. Its language, communication and interpersonal skills. Ie understanding of how aussie employers assess applicants and how you can sell that without sounding 'off'. 
Off in the language and communication is MUCH more than an English test. It is far more complex understanding and knowing how to use the Australian method of interviewing. You said it yourself, the technical skills you tell in your cv and your written application. The interview us more about how you can/would use them in the organization and if you could fit into their way of working.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

blak3 said:


> dont get upset mate. i think its great to be all positive and sharing the good vibes.. but im not gonna sugarcoat it, job hunt is one tough m*********** in this country and its better to be prepared for tough times, rather than thinking its gna be okk..because very often it is far from being 'ok'.


I'm not upset, it's just that I can't fathom the human mind's tendency to lean towards negative aspects while relegating positive stuff to the background.

Anyway, I do know what struggle is, since I had to work for nearly 10 months as a pizza delivery guy in India after my graduation, because in India academic record matters a lot more than skills to land a job. Most people had virtually ruled out an IT career for me, but I made them all eat their words. And if my attitude and positivity helped me at that time, I see no reason why it won't help me in Oz.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> OK, you dont say 'this is true/genuine' etc but the way in which it is put across makes it sound like it is, that you have first hand experience of it etc.
> 
> Personally I dont think its Australian experience that hinders people. Its language, communication and interpersonal skills. Ie understanding of how aussie employers assess applicants and how you can sell that without sounding 'off'.
> Off in the language and communication is MUCH more than an English test. It is far more complex understanding and knowing how to use the Australian method of interviewing. You said it yourself, the technical skills you tell in your cv and your written application. The interview us more about how you can/would use them in the organization and if you could fit into their way of working.


You hit the nail right on the head there. I do have some experience with this, because a part of my current job involves negotiating with foreign clients to acquire projects for our company. And around 30% of our clients are from Australia. Not saying it is directly related to me landing an Oz job, but at least I'm better placed than most others regarding the communication and English aspects.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> You hit the nail right on the head there. I do have some experience with this, because a part of my current job involves negotiating with foreign clients to acquire projects for our company. And around 30% of our clients are from Australia. Not saying it is directly related to me landing an Oz job, but at least I'm better placed than most others regarding the communication and English aspects.



So could you throw some light on the attitude of Australian clients?

We normally generalize from what we see, in this case, the Australian Cricket Team ( notorious for sledging :boxing: )


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Analyst23 said:


> So could you throw some light on the attitude of Australian clients?
> 
> We normally generalize from what we see, in this case, the Australian Cricket Team ( notorious for sledging :boxing: )


Hehe! The most difficult things with Australian clients, is understanding their accents. They usually speak much faster than people having American or British accent. And if you mention something like "Pardon?" or "Come again?", some of them tend to get annoyed. It takes a while to get the hang of it. 

Apart from that, most Australian clients I have dealt with were easier to deal compared to clients from England or the US. They don't really 'bargain' too much regarding the costs, and are also quite accommodating to changes. Another good thing about them, is that they demand to be updated frequently regarding the progress of the project, so that it will be easy for us to implement any changes they may require. It's much better than going through the ordeal of incorporating changes FASTER the project is almost completed. 

US clients have been the worst I have dealt with. They're extremely difficult to convince, and usually it is very tough to satisfy them. They often try to impose unrealistic project deadlines as well.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Oh - I see*



funkyzoom said:


> Hehe! The most difficult things with Australian clients, is understanding their accents. They usually speak much faster than people having American or British accent. And if you mention something like "Pardon?" or "Come again?", some of them tend to get annoyed. It takes a while to get the hang of it.
> 
> Apart from that, most Australian clients I have dealt with were easier to deal compared to clients from England or the US. They don't really 'bargain' too much regarding the costs, and are also quite accommodating to changes. Another good thing about them, is that they demand to be updated frequently regarding the progress of the project, so that it will be easy for us to implement any changes they may require. It's much better than going through the ordeal of incorporating changes FASTER the project is almost completed.
> 
> US clients have been the worst I have dealt with. They're extremely difficult to convince, and usually it is very tough to satisfy them. They often try to impose unrealistic project deadlines as well.



Interesting viewpoints/opinions on the clients from various geographies !!!


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi,

My husband(dependant sposue) may be travelling to Oz in August-sept2015. He is in same situation as you.
Can you guide us how you find accomodation in Aus? Is there any primary shelter home/hostel where you can stay initially? 

I have IT experience in India

What is your whatsapp number? Have you formed a newbie India-in-Oz group?

Mrs.Swati

__________________________________________________ _ _______
Skilled - Subclass 189 & Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome

Next Steps
01/05/2015 - ILETS Results (L-X.X, R-X.X, W-X.X, S-X.X | Overall - X.X)
XX/XX/2015 - EOI Submitted 65 pts
XX/08/2015 - Invite | 
XX/08/2015 - App. submitted
XX/06/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/08/2015 - Visa Grant


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

kaivalya said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband(dependant sposue) may be travelling to Oz in August-sept2015. He is in same situation as you.
> Can you guide us how you find accomodation in Aus? Is there any primary shelter home/hostel where you can stay initially?
> ...



Hey from what I hear AirBnb and Gumtree are decent alternatives to book accomodation. It may be a good idea to book an initial accomodation for a week. After landing he would have a week to look around and decide for one more 
specific to his taste.

Apart from this I have seen hostel accomodations for like $25-35 per day for a shared room+ bathroom. This sounds like the most economical options available. 
In fact if you go to makemytrip and book a flight+stay, you do get hostels stay as one of the cheapest options.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

JonDoe said:


> Hey from what I hear AirBnb and Gumtree are decent alternatives to book accomodation. It may be a good idea to book an initial accomodation for a week. After landing he would have a week to look around and decide for one more
> specific to his taste.
> 
> Apart from this I have seen hostel accomodations for like $25-35 per day for a shared room+ bathroom. This sounds like the most economical options available.
> In fact if you go to makemytrip and book a flight+stay, you do get hostels stay as one of the cheapest options.


Airbnb and other similar ones are pretty costly (atleast for me ), as booking for a week or so wont work if shifting with family.
Usually,all inspection happens on weekend...so, have to book hotel for more than a week..

Rest, hostel is fine...if moving alone !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

JonDoe said:


> Hey from what I hear AirBnb and Gumtree are decent alternatives to book accomodation. It may be a good idea to book an initial accomodation for a week. After landing he would have a week to look around and decide for one more
> specific to his taste.
> 
> Apart from this I have seen hostel accomodations for like $25-35 per day for a shared room+ bathroom. This sounds like the most economical options available.
> In fact if you go to makemytrip and book a flight+stay, you do get hostels stay as one of the cheapest options.


Makemytrip is typically not one of the cheapest websites to book international flight tickets. When I had booked mine, I found via.com and goibibo.com to be the cheapest. You can compare rates on mobissimo.com as well.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Airbnb and other similar ones are pretty costly (atleast for me ), as booking for a week or so wont work if shifting with family.
> Usually,all inspection happens on weekend...so, have to book hotel for more than a week..
> 
> Rest, hostel is fine...if moving alone !!!
> ...


Airbnb has options ranging from $50 to $200 or even more depending on location, amenities and quality of room and of course landlord's business need. It's not necessarily more expensive than other options, rather it's generally cheaper. Plus, when moving with family, Airbnb proves to be a more homely option, with easy access to kitchen, cooking gas and utensils, washing machine, fridge, etc. Most hotels or hostels don't offer these facilities.


----------



## rj1975 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi,

Can you please suggest if Airbnb is good option to see accommodation in Adelaide. I am moving to Adelaide soon and looking option for initial few weeks before I get some rented accommodation. I am planning to come without family initially and once I get the accommodation then I will call my family.
However in parallel, I am trying to check rented accommodation on realestate.com.au and if I get anything suitable then probably I will look to take my family with me.

Thanks


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

rj1975 said:


> Hi, Can you please suggest if Airbnb is good option to see accommodation in Adelaide. I am moving to Adelaide soon and looking option for initial few weeks before I get some rented accommodation. I am planning to come without family initially and once I get the accommodation then I will call my family. However in parallel, I am trying to check rented accommodation on realestate.com.au and if I get anything suitable then probably I will look to take my family with me. Thanks


You may not be able to book an accomodation if you are not in Oz(realestate etc). The agent would ask you to inspect the house and then pick up a house, and it is suggested to book house only after inspection. Airbnb is a good option to start with, if you end up finding a good host you can take your family along with you, as it is a working home ideal for a family. Do your research on airbnb


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

rj1975 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please suggest if Airbnb is good option to see accommodation in Adelaide. I am moving to Adelaide soon and looking option for initial few weeks before I get some rented accommodation. I am planning to come without family initially and once I get the accommodation then I will call my family.
> However in parallel, I am trying to check rented accommodation on realestate.com.au and if I get anything suitable then probably I will look to take my family with me.
> ...


Sure, airbnb.com is a good option for searching for a short team stay. It isn't good for a very long term stays as it can be expensive. Also, there are some competition websites but not as popular as airbnb. As for the rented long term accommodation, you have no choice but to come to Australi and then look for it. Your physical presence will be required to do paperwork and sign the bond. Thanks!


----------

